# 55 Trout & 6 Redfish



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

Well have a buddy getting married so 4 of us got together to catch some fish. Fished Friday, Saturday, and Sunday to end up with 55 trout and 6 reds. Had to put lots of hours on the water but it paid off. All fish where caught on topwaters (skitter walkers) and a few on plastics. Caught about half of them on oyster beds and about half in back lakes when we where trying to run from the wind.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Where were you fishing, IF you dont mind telling. That was an awesome adventure
. WHAT A BLESSING. Somebody or (bodies) are eating good this week.
Let us in on your secrets. Laura (aka)luv2fish & Tom Howell


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

sounds like fun. nice catch


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

where you from laura?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Dang, outfished by an aggie!


----------



## drummerboy (Sep 11, 2004)

nice fish, looks like yall ate good,


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

how about leaving some for next time .... so really need 55 fish


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

wiggler, 55 fish fish out of 3 days fishing is not going to harm the populations anywhere on this coast.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Man you are so lucky. I wish i was out there right now. I have been studying for finals the last few days. Wow i never knew it was so tiring.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wiggler said:


> how about leaving some for next time .... so really need 55 fish


get a life

55 fish over 3 days for 4 anglers is less than a half limit each day per angler


----------



## pkredfish (Jan 14, 2005)

If you would read, that was 55 fish between four people, that is about 14 fish a peice. That is not that many fish in a three day period. Some people need to give the conservation thing a rest. Next, I will be getting bashed for eating fish at least once a week. Also I will be having a couple of big fish frys this summer, and man there will be a lot of people eating a lot of fish. I shur hope the bay can support it. Some people act as if the speckle trout is on the endangered species list. Give it a rest. By the way, good catch, mind giving us the name of the bay system yall were fishin.


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for all of you guys out there who supported me. wiggler is prob. someone who just cant catch fish and gets mad when someone else does. I agree it sounds like alot but like yall said for 4 people fishing from 6am to 7pm with out even stopping for lunch it is not that bad. However yall might of saw how i ask laura where she was from. I am from pasadena and have been fishing galveston and trinity over that last year. I have had mostly bad luck and also have never seen fishermen that are so rude of other people. (not everyone). I cant tell you how many times i have been on birds and people run up in the middle of me or been on a drift and someone cut me off. However I went to Port O Conner this weekend and I have never seen fishermen where understands fishing and none of this happen. Saw people going out of there way to go around my drift or wade. Also stopped one time to hit the birds on the way in (nothing but dinks) and many boats passed us by and went and found other birds. Dont understand why people down here cant understand that concept. However thanks to everyone out there that does practice good fishing techniques.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

So Wiggler has to sign up and make his first post just to bash 4 guys that had a good 3 days fishing............. That's NOT 2cool..Good fishing Aggiefisher!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wow thats some good eatin.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

"So may boast of fishing prowess bold, then there's the fisherman from Aggieland!!"

Gig'em '76


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Never limited on Trout myself. Great catch yall. Congrats.


Got a couple of questions though. Whats the bag limit on Trout? And what does 3 day old Trout that hasent been cleaned yet taste like?


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

*Ouch!*



Txfirenfish said:


> Dang, outfished by an aggie!


 You e-mail me today wanting to get together and fish and turn around and say stuff like that? Well I guess everytime you and I go fishing together THIS AGGIE WILL HAVE TO RUB IT IN EVERYTIME I OUT FISH YOU! LOL!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Gary said:


> Never limited on Trout myself. Great catch yall. Congrats.
> 
> Got a couple of questions though. Whats the bag limit on Trout? And what does 3 day old Trout that hasent been cleaned yet taste like?


just can't stop stirring it can you?

posession limit is 20 fish per person (2 single day limits) which they are still under. Who said they didn't clean the fish for three days?


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Welcome to the board Wiggler..........NOT!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*never amazes me...*

How folks can make their first post and it be a slam on somebody. More than likely its another member here who doesnt have the cajones to post under his real name. Great catch, glad yall got on em. Dont let the riff raff here scare ya away. Jealousy is rampant in these parts these days. Its a little soap opera here any time someone has a successful trip. You dont worry what anyone says because you had a great trip with friends and that is ALL that matters. Id hardly say 55 fish between 4 guys in 3 days has TP&W running to Austin to have the bays shut down so the population can recoup. I wish I could get out right now with 3 friends and catch 55 trout and 6 reds in three days. Im green with envy.

Zac


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Great job guys. Anytime you put in that many combined hours you guys deserve to take home some fish. Glad to see ya'll are out on the water enjoying yourselves, keep it up and you'll have a lifetime of great memories. Keep posting your reports and pictures, the majority of us enjoy everyones reports. 

Remember it's hard to hold a gun or knife in your hands with a rod in one hand and a fish in the other. So teach the youngsters the joys of fishing and keep them off the streets and on the water.


----------



## FLATSMAN911 (May 25, 2005)

Sounds like a fun trip. Just remember that you can't catch fish unless you HOOK 'EM first!Actually we are are brothers on the water, so way to go on your catch. What system were you fishing?

Flatsman


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks again or all the supporters. i have just started fishing saltwater and only fish out of a 14' flat bottom w/ 15 horse. Usaully fish around trinity and galveston. However we wanted to get away for the weekend so all of them fish where caught in Port o conner in San Antonio bay. Was not one spot though we moved around througout the day. Yea friday and saturday were long days. We put in 26 hours of fishing in two days. I will say I fried up some trout last night and since I am a medical student we dont get a meal like that very often. acutally only twice a year. Thanksgiving and Christmas when we go home to visit mom. lol. Well again thanks for the supporters and I see out of all these post only one person has said anything bad. I do believe if I was catching this amount of fish every weekend that might be a problem. However, if you will look at my past post, everyone of them shows pictures of me catching a fish just here an there. I will tell wiggler this though. I am in this 14 ft flatbottom (due to having to pay for school) catching these fish. Yall better pray I dont get a real boat are I might put a hurting on the fish. LOL. 

aggiefisher


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

cacciato71 said:


> You e-mail me today wanting to get together and fish and turn around and say stuff like that? Well I guess everytime you and I go fishing together THIS AGGIE WILL HAVE TO RUB IT IN EVERYTIME I OUT FISH YOU! LOL!


Bring it on bro. I'll be looking forward to it. lol. Hows tomorrow look for ya? :biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Hey man.*



speckle-catcher said:


> just can't stop stirring it can you?
> 
> posession limit is 20 fish per person (2 single day limits) which they are still under. Who said they didn't clean the fish for three days?


LOL. SC jumped my case.  Lighten up bro!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Nice catch AF and glad you got a good meal out of it. Fished POC most of my childhood till I graduated hs and moved out of town. If you go again an need some decent info on spots just PM me and I'll help. Maybe next time you can have 80 trout and 24 redfish which is legal.


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

wow, your math skills are excellent!! where did you go to school?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Lots of Fish
Lots of Fun

Give my condolences to the "happy" groom!


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks again everyone. I tell you that wiggler sure didnt come to this site to make friends. 

aggiefisher


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wiggler said:


> wow, your math skills are excellent!! where did you go to school?


And your people skills are top notch. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> And your people skills are top notch. Welcome to the site.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

I guess i should have left my boots on, its deep in here.


congrats on the great catch. I wish i could say ive put in that much time with simular results but i cant.


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

Where do you go to school? I'm going to assume that you are at College Station. I know they have a premed degree there now. There is some great fishing right there in College Station or at least very close by and no I'm not talking about Gibbons. There is a fish farm that will take you 15 min. to get to from the main campus. Also if you have a fly rod there are some fun little places right in the middle of town. As far as the john boat man I got one and that's all I need. There are plenty of places that you can get in a flat bottom that are completely inaccessable to other types of boats. Don't apologize for having a flat bottom. Learn the advantages and capitalize on them. Good fishing.


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

take it easy.....I am your friend..... heck I am everyone's friend..... AND I am a Texas Tech graduate!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!! Texas Tech!!!


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

"I am a Texas Tech graduate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


THAT EXPLAINS IT ALL RIGHT THERE!!!!!


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

yep that explains everything i need to know. however i do not live in college station anymore. i graduated from there in 02 and currently getting my Doctor of Chiropractic here in houston. I havent been to college station in 2 years.

aggiefisher


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

wiggler, do the rest of us texas tech grads a favor and keep it friendly and refrain from bragging about where you went to school after you just offended the whole board. we dont need those stereotypes. peace.

nice catch fellas.

cc


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Welcome raiderfish.

I turned down a potential golf scholarship at TT after a visit because it was just to.... To far from the coast, to far from south texas, to far to buy beer, and to flat to hide from anyone. LOL


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Right On*

And you ended up at good Ole St Edwards with your podsie SHUPERACE who taught you all you wanted to know about alcohol and the finer ways to consume it... ie: can with key hole and shotgun, funnel, etc... etc.....

What a small world we live in these day...

OK now to address the topic.. That is one heck of a catch.... Whatever one catches and whatever one keeps is there own decision that is why there are limits. My family eats fish at the least 3 times a week and there are times when I go out and meat haul because my wife says the freezer is getting low.. Now what I might call a meat haul might differ from others but like I said before it's all fair game as long as you are legal. There are some trips I don't keep anything and catch and release everything and there are some trips that I bring back enough fish for all my friends on our street who don't fish.

POINT BEING... IT'S YOUR FREEDOM AS AN AMERICAN TO KEEP WHATEVER THE HECK YOU WANT!!!

GOOD GOING FELLAS!

** Wiggler, man you got a big hill to climb starting off like that... DANG...!


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

The one thing I have to give it to tech about is that they overall probably have the best looking girls compared to any other texas school. At least that was the case when I was in college 10 years ago.


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

i do miss the 'sight seeing' at TTU. must be something in the water. although i must say, when i went to aggieland this past year for the football game the women were quite a bit prettier than i remember from my first trip in '98.


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

AMEN shuperace1!!!!!!! I totally agree. I feel if someone catches fish and eats them then let them do it. As long as they are not wasting them, then like you said fish until you get your limit. And to you Spec, A&M and Texas have some good looking girls but you are right about Tech have the most and prob. the best. But the reason behind that is that MOST of them got rejected from A&M and Texas b/c of their brains not there looks. LOL just kidding. but i am sure that will start a good argument especially if there is any Tech women out there.

aggiefisher

P.S. Not here to offend anyone either, just tell my fishing report and joke and have fun while I do it. So if anyone is offended by anything I say, well you have two options: 1) learn how to take a joke, 2) "put a gun to your head and pull the trigger" quoted by Robert Carrington


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

shuperace1 said:


> And you ended up at good Ole St Edwards with your podsie SHUPERACE who taught you all you wanted to know about alcohol and the finer ways to consume it... ie: can with key hole and shotgun, funnel, etc... etc.....
> 
> Who went to St Ed's?
> 
> I was there from 91-95. I played baseball for them. Grinderman played with me from 92-96.


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

aggiefisher said:


> MOST of them got rejected from A&M and Texas b/c of their brains not there looks.


yeah that was always the running joke, but noone wants to have a philosophy discussion with them.lol....

btw...nice catch


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Reel_Blessed said:


> Who went to St Ed's?
> 
> I was there from 91-95. I played baseball for them. Grinderman played with me from 92-96.


So you remember Terry Shannon, Pat, Art, and all the other dudes? Wade, that came down with Lou gehrigs disease?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shuperace1 said:


> And you ended up at good Ole St Edwards with your podsie SHUPERACE who taught you all you wanted to know about alcohol and the finer ways to consume it


Yep, and that put my game in a forever ending slump. LMAO That first year was fun.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Mighty Hilltoppers!!!*

YEA... shout out to all the HILLTOPPERS... I was there in 89-91 playing the whiteball and drinking the well you get the drift....

Fire me a PM if you are a fellow HILLTOPPER!

AHHHHH those Austin nights..... to be 19-21 again..... whew

AGGIEFISHER... BE PROUD BE LOUD YOU ARE FROM TEXAS MAN!!!!!!! 
and a catch like that deserves PROPS.... PERIOD!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> So you remember Terry Shannon, Pat, Art, and all the other dudes? Wade, that came down with Lou gehrigs disease?


I do. Artie, I think is still in Austin. I'm still here. Who was Wade? I know Coach Keller passed away from ALS, who coached there before I got there but I knew him well over at Concordia.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

shuperace1 said:


> YEA... shout out to all the HILLTOPPERS... I was there in 89-91 playing the whiteball and drinking the well you get the drift....
> 
> Fire me a PM if you are a fellow HILLTOPPER!
> 
> ...


Shot you a PM.

Who was the golf coach then? Was it Fox or something like that? Brian Betts, our 2nd bagger and I hit Muni and Clay quite a bit. Some good times........playing golf that is. Baseball sucked. I had 3 coach's in 4 years. They were cartoon characters.

Go Goats!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Reel_Blessed said:


> I do. Artie, I think is still in Austin. I'm still here. Who was Wade? I know Coach Keller passed away from ALS, who coached there before I got there but I knew him well over at Concordia.


Wade was from Houston, good friends with Cade Thornton (we all roomed together one year), and developed ALS while practicing with yall the first year I think, around 91-92, definitely before 95. I think he may have been the youngest person to get this disease, he was 20 or 21 at the time. Our coach was the economics teacher. I cannot remember the name right now... brain dump.

I didn't know all of you on the team but I am sure we all crossed paths at some point. I had the '69 white stingray convertible corvette and stayed in the dorm next to the field my fresh year. Terry Shannon and Pat Milligan were probably the two players I knew the most, dorm room shared with Terry.

Also Juan from Cyfair... dammit, shared an apartment with him one year also, what was his last name? And also knew Dennis Bonnen and Jason ??? who roomed together as well. Jason was from up north somewhere.

Gosh my memory is terrible. Thanks Shupe! LMAO


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*ttmb rocks*

1. A good fishing report with pictures - Nice job aggie

2. A Conservation message from a newcomer

3. Good ole Tech Bashing

4. A mathematics discussion as it relates to possession limits

5. A St. Edwards reunion

All on the same thread - very nicely done, fellas - LMAO


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

6. an old-timer climbing out of the woodwork to make a post


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Wade was from Houston, good friends with Cade Thornton (we all roomed together one year), and developed ALS while practicing with yall the first year I think, around 91-92, definitely before 95. I think he may have been the youngest person to get this disease, he was 20 or 21 at the time. Our coach was the economics teacher. I cannot remember the name right now... brain dump.
> 
> I didn't know all of you on the team but I am sure we all crossed paths at some point. I had the '69 white stingray convertible corvette and stayed in the dorm next to the field my fresh year. Terry Shannon and Pat Milligan were probably the two players I knew the most, dorm room shared with Terry.
> 
> ...


Wow..I didn't know that.

Pat......what a guy. He's probably playing volleyball on a California beach right now.  Terry was cool. There was a Jason ? (big guy).......can't remember last name. He was from Waco and dated a skanky softball chic. LOL!!!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> 1. A good fishing report with pictures - Nice job aggie
> 
> 2. A Conservation message from a newcomer
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Reel_Blessed said:


> Wow..I didn't know that.
> 
> Pat......what a guy. He's probably playing volleyball on a California beach right now.  Terry was cool. There was a Jason ? (big guy).......can't remember last name. He was from Waco and dated a skanky softball chic. LOL!!!


Different Jason, not big ******* Jason... think he always had Cincinatti hat on.. big Reds fan...

Oh yeah, big Jasons woman.. she was mean as heck wasn't she? LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> 1. A good fishing report with pictures - Nice job aggie
> 
> 2. A Conservation message from a newcomer
> 
> ...


And I was involved in all of them.. Imagine that. LOL


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Coaches and Juan*

The golf coaches were Dr. Pickel and Coach Koch.... Juan was from Jersey Village... He was a year behind me at Jersely Village... and the world continues to shrink!!


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

did I hear InfamousJ mention a TECH bashing???? I am guessing that we just might have to settle this on the golf course. Let me think, yep, golf course it is.

That is, if he can pull himself away from wading lessons with the little one. lol

Give me a call J, we'll see when you are going to be free for a fishing/golf weekend.

C.F.


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

after reviewing, it appears that I (as a Tech golf alumnus) might be outnumbered by the Aggie golf group. Oh well, odds are still in my favor. (especially if the wind blows) haha

C.F.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Fish And Flail*

OK I SEE THIS SHAPING UP TO BE A GREAT OPPORTUNITY FOR A FISH AND FLAIL WEEKEND SOMETIME IN THE FUTURE!

Maybe organize something and pick a charity and raise some money along with bragging rights for each's school!

Give me some feedback and I might undertake the organization of this!

JODE

Extreme Hilltopper!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I'll play on the Tech team...only played baseball there for 1 year and then finished up playing at Abilene Christian, but when at ACU we made it a habit to work over St. Eds on the diamond...won't bother me none to do it on the golf course too. (LOL guys, all in good fun on this end)


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Yea Baby-------- Lets Get It On!*

That's what I like to hear some good ole fashion clean honest talkin....

ACU was not only strong on the diamond but strong on the course too! Vince Jarret (golf coach) is a good friend... ran an awesome program but we Toppers aren't scared!

If you all would start giving me some ideas and I can start the planning for this!!! It might take a while to throw together so let me know ya'lls thoughts...

Jode-


----------



## Spekaholic (May 21, 2004)

Hey, I played there in 88-90 for Keller. One of the best coaches I ever had.

Pat M. was one of my good friends also. The last I'd heard, he was guiding out of Grosse Savane Lodge in LA.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

OK, perfect weekend... Fishing in the morning, hog killing in the evening, golf the next morning, hog grilling/fish fry in the afternoon. LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Spekaholic said:


> Hey, I played there in 88-90 for Keller. One of the best coaches I ever had.
> 
> Pat M. was one of my good friends also. The last I'd heard, he was guiding out of Grosse Savane Lodge in LA.


Yeah, I heard last he was guiding. I figured he'd be in Montana by now.

Man, look at all these goats here!


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

someone may need to hire a golf guide for J. At least someone to remind him that the shorter the grass, the better.

I'm just glad that Tommy isn't coaching at Tech anymore. He was absolutely miserable to play for.

WAIT!!!! I've got a great idea. How about bringing some of those fake grass driving mats out on the boats???? We can make up our own "holes" as we go along. LOL

A cool format would be to tie the golf/fishing together. i.e. So many points for the catch, which could be subtracted by the total on the golf course. Lowest total score wins.

Just a thought.

C.F.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Spekaholic said:


> Hey, I played there in 88-90 for Keller. One of the best coaches I ever had.
> 
> Pat M. was one of my good friends also. The last I'd heard, he was guiding out of Grosse Savane Lodge in LA.


Keller was a great guy. I wish I he had stayed around when I got there instead of playing for knucklehead Knorr, fat Jack Lala and high school antics Bud Mader.

In '91 we had a brawl with ACU at their place. We went on to win that one, I might add. 

Good times.......


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

That's funny that yall got in a brawl...I bet the ACU faculty had a fit about a team representing them getting in a fight! Heck, they gave our coach heat for arguing with umpires...we always had to be on our best behavior at home. 

One unrelated really funny incident was when we were playing Encarnant Word at their place...their coach lit into an umpire with a string of F'bombs that would make Chris Rock blush...and it was loud too! Didn't take long for our team to assign a new definition to "the Encarnant word"...


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> That's funny that yall got in a brawl...I bet the ACU faculty had a fit about a team representing them getting in a fight! Heck, they gave our coach heat for arguing with umpires...we always had to be on our best behavior at home.
> 
> One unrelated really funny incident was when we were playing Encarnant Word at their place...their coach lit into an umpire with a string of F'bombs that would make Chris Rock blush...and it was loud too! Didn't take long for our team to assign a new definition to "the Encarnant word"...


That's funny. Danny Heep (former Astro, Met) was their assist coach. He hit fungo for them and had the sweetest left handed fungo swing ever.

They had a sweet yard. Trinity had a good yard as well. Short porch was nice. Hilltoppers had a pasture when I was there.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Heep was the head coach, that was him I was referring to...I had forgotten his name momentarily. How bout that man-made hill they had next to their field? Glad I didn't have to do off-season conditioning on that sucker!


----------

